

Optimizing for Developer Happiness - mmrobins
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/06/06/optimizing-for-developer-happiness/

======
Tichy
Hm, more and more video links on HN. Perhaps it is time for a [video] marker
for stories?

~~~
adamc
I think that would be a good idea. When I see that it's a video, I skip it --
can't skim video and see if it merits more attention, and I'm not willing to
invest the time to watch the full thing.

~~~
ttt_
You can skim over the slides:
[http://www.slideshare.net/chaddickerson/optimizing-for-
devel...](http://www.slideshare.net/chaddickerson/optimizing-for-developer-
happiness) [linked in the article]

